# VLC cannot play BDMV folder



## notooth (Oct 21, 2019)

Hello,

VLC is unable to open and play BDMV folder. Can anyone help?


----------



## T-Daemon (Oct 21, 2019)

multimedia/vlc port, automatically also  package, by default is without multimedia/libbluray support. To enable support vlc needs to be build from port with `LIBBLURAY=on`. Run `make config` inside /usr/ports/multimedia/vlc.


----------



## notooth (Oct 21, 2019)

Thank you. I got it working.


----------

